# Coming to Dubai for 2 months



## HackyZack (Mar 14, 2012)

Please refer to the thread below. Thanks and sorry for the confusion


----------



## HackyZack (Mar 14, 2012)

Hello people, just had a quick question, I'm planning to come to Dubai from Vancouver for a couple of months, needed some advice regarding the following

- is there a hotel or any rental place that would be able to rent a 1 bedroom apartment for a couple of months? If so what should be the cost?
- can I rent a car for 2 months, cost?
- how much should this trip cost me?
- what would be the difference if I bring my wife and two kids with me

Any help will be much appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

- Plenty of hotel apartments for monthly rentals - budget dhs.10k a month for basic to many many dirhams for luxury.
- You could get this info off any car rental site - hertz etc. 
- Ridiculous question! It will cost what you spend.
- Course it will make a difference - at least double your costs plus 3 extra flights.


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

I've booked The premier inn at Dubai Investment Parks for two month you can get a family room for the same price as a twin or double without breakfast £1600 UK pounds car hire Diamondlease 1800dhs per month I think the hotel is probably 15-20 minutes drive to the Marina and 30-35 to Business Bay ...fuel is cheap I saw a job advertised on linked in it was for a rental manager covering the UAE for Gargash motors the role was with SIXT car rental if you go on their website you should probably see it if you have no joy send me a PM and I will send you the guys email who is recruiting....it quotes excellent expat package 

I'm not in Dubai yet I am travelling in April looking for an opportunity like yourself, if your not on linked in I suggest you should do gain some contacts and then hopefully arrange a few meeting once in Dubai and find that job.

Good Luck pal I hope you and your family find wheat your looking for and have a great life in Dubai

Zee


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

That should have said "What your looking for" not Wheat sorry its early in the UK so please excuse any typing errors if you have any further questions I will help as much as I can I know quite a lot of people in Dubai 

Zee


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

You also need to check your Canadian Visa status for Dubai for a UK resident it allows you to stay for 30 days however I have read you get a 10 day grace period but then you have to either leave the country say go to Doha and return and get another 30-40 day stay or do a visa run this involves a drive to Hatta ..never done it yet but I think if your family is coming over this could work out more cost efficient...there are other detailed threads and posts on the Visa run on the forum


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

It must be early for me I have just realised this new thread is not so new and was posted last July, anyway if He is still interested in Dubai then this could prove a productive post from me in the meantime I think I'm going back to sleep ...haha


----------



## HackyZack (Mar 14, 2012)

ZeeKhan said:


> I've booked The premier inn at Dubai Investment Parks for two month you can get a family room for the same price as a twin or double without breakfast £1600 UK pounds car hire Diamondlease 1800dhs per month I think the hotel is probably 15-20 minutes drive to the Marina and 30-35 to Business Bay ...fuel is cheap I saw a job advertised on linked in it was for a rental manager covering the UAE for Gargash motors the role was with SIXT car rental if you go on their website you should probably see it if you have no joy send me a PM and I will send you the guys email who is recruiting....it quotes excellent expat package
> 
> I'm not in Dubai yet I am travelling in April looking for an opportunity like yourself, if your not on linked in I suggest you should do gain some contacts and then hopefully arrange a few meeting once in Dubai and find that job.
> 
> ...


Thanks a million Zee really appreciate your feedback. I was actually planning to come at the end of this month but will have to postpone the whole idea. Do you think there is a way to get recruited online? What kind of remuneration should I expect? I know you are not in Dubai yet but you have been around. Thanks for any lead

By the way I did go online to check Gargash motors and sixt rentals and they have no current openings as of now but they (Gargash) have some very good rental rates, cheaper than 1800 dirhams from what I figured, thought I'd let you know


----------



## amaryaldosari (Jan 24, 2013)

ZeeKhan said:


> I've booked The premier inn at Dubai Investment Parks for two month you can get a family room for the same price as a twin or double without breakfast £1600 UK pounds car hire Diamondlease 1800dhs per month I think the hotel is probably 15-20 minutes drive to the Marina and 30-35 to Business Bay ...fuel is cheap I saw a job advertised on linked in it was for a rental manager covering the UAE for Gargash motors the role was with SIXT car rental if you go on their website you should probably see it if you have no joy send me a PM and I will send you the guys email who is recruiting....it quotes excellent expat package
> 
> I'm not in Dubai yet I am travelling in April looking for an opportunity like yourself, if your not on linked in I suggest you should do gain some contacts and then hopefully arrange a few meeting once in Dubai and find that job.
> 
> ...



£1600 UK pounds - at the The premier inn at Dubai Investment Parks is a rip off i tell you. You have much better accommodation alternatives, that too in the middle of Dubai. Why go all the way to Dubai Investment Park to stay. 

1800dhs per month for the car - what car is it ?


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

amaryaldosari said:


> £1600 UK pounds - at the The premier inn at Dubai Investment Parks is a rip off i tell you. You have much better accommodation alternatives, that too in the middle of Dubai. Why go all the way to Dubai Investment Park to stay.
> 
> 1800dhs per month for the car - what car is it ?


1600 UK for two months that was the cheapest I could find can you recommend any other I have booked from April to May I'm just about to book May to June this works out at £760 for 30 nights and the car it's again the cheapest I could find online and that was through a contact via LinkedIn .. if you can recommend a more cost effective solution I would appreciate it


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Check out Ibis Al Barsha. Location is certainly better than DIP. 
ibis Al Barsha hotel - Book your budget hotel in DUBAI
I just tried booking on their website for 30 days in April, and the rate comes up to be c. 2600 Dhs for flexible rates. Just double check, but if this is correct then obviously this is a much better deal.


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

rsinner said:


> Check out Ibis Al Barsha. Location is certainly better than DIP.
> ibis Al Barsha hotel - Book your budget hotel in DUBAI
> I just tried booking on their website for 30 days in April, and the rate comes up to be c. 2600 Dhs for flexible rates. Just double check, but if this is correct then obviously this is a much better deal.


Thanks for that I clicked your link put the dates in and it comes uptake £1458 for the month the price you quoted is perfect how did you get to that price?

I am going to email the hotel but if you can make enquiries for me as you are there the dates will be 10th May until June for 30 nights I ave already booked the 30 nights in DIP can't get a refund was going to book the other 30 nights on Monday if you could help me out I would really appreciate it, thanks for.taking your time to look into this for me, yes Al Barsha is a better location undoubtedly.

Look forward to hearing from you soon

Zee


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

rsinner said:


> Check out Ibis Al Barsha. Location is certainly better than DIP.
> ibis Al Barsha hotel - Book your budget hotel in DUBAI
> I just tried booking on their website for 30 days in April, and the rate comes up to be c. 2600 Dhs for flexible rates. Just double check, but if this is correct then obviously this is a much better deal.


Thanks for your help with this I have just clicked your link and I have out the dates in and the price I am getting is £1458 for 30 nights the 2600dhs sounds great how did you get to this price, Al Barsha is definitely a better location is it cheaper booking whilst your in Dubai if you don't mind making some enquiries for me my date are 10 th May for 30 night into June I have already booked the first 30 nights in DIP can't get a refund, I was going to book the other 30 nights later today or tomorrow I will email the hotel but if you are there and can make a call just to clarify that price then I will call them directly and book it, that's if your not busy i don't want to take any extra time that you might have in helping me but if you can it would be great, Thanks again for the time you have taken to look into this for me


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

rsinner said:


> Check out Ibis Al Barsha. Location is certainly better than DIP.
> ibis Al Barsha hotel - Book your budget hotel in DUBAI
> I just tried booking on their website for 30 days in April, and the rate comes up to be c. 2600 Dhs for flexible rates. Just double check, but if this is correct then obviously this is a much better deal.


Sorry for sending message twice I though my connection went the first time and when clicked Send nothing happened so I typed it all again ...lol


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

ZeeKhan said:


> Thanks for that I clicked your link put the dates in and it comes uptake £1458 for the month the price you quoted is perfect how did you get to that price?


That was a dumb attack. The price was USD (not Dhs), so obviously way more expensive. Sorry about that.
But try emailing them? They might have a monthly rate, but I dont think it will be a massive discount.


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

rsinner said:


> That was a dumb attack. The price was USD (not Dhs), so obviously way more expensive. Sorry about that.
> But try emailing them? They might have a monthly rate, but I dont think it will be a massive discount.


Thanks anyway I think I will book DIP it works out a lot more cost effective and once I get a job will
probably get an apartment at the marina for 6 months am I I right in saying DIP is about 15-20 mins from Marina i


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Did you try Premier inn at the airport and CityMax - Barsha and Bur Dubai?


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

ZeeKhan said:


> I've booked The premier inn at Dubai Investment Parks for two month you can get a family room for the same price as a twin or double without breakfast £1600 UK pounds car hire Diamondlease 1800dhs per month I think the hotel is probably 15-20 minutes drive to the Marina and 30-35 to Business Bay ...fuel is cheap I saw a job advertised on linked in it was for a rental manager covering the UAE for Gargash motors the role was with SIXT car rental if you go on their website you should probably see it if you have no joy send me a PM and I will send you the guys email who is recruiting....it quotes excellent expat package
> 
> I'm not in Dubai yet I am travelling in April looking for an opportunity like yourself, if your not on linked in I suggest you should do gain some contacts and then hopefully arrange a few meeting once in Dubai and find that job.
> 
> ...


Budget accom, I would look at Tulip Inn who offer 1 bedroom apartments at very competitive rates, better than Premier Inn or Ibis.

Otherwise Citymax is good


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks for the info I will check to see prices and availability, I am not a fan of prem inn but I keep saying to myself this is work not a holiday, I would prefer Dar Al Masyaf or the Mina Salam haha love those hotels @ Jumeirah awesome but need to find a job first before I can venture there and get my gym membership at the Pavillion at JBH ...but for now it's Premier inn


----------

